# Cannabis Capsules  A step-by-step guide



## mazpot (Aug 7, 2009)

*Part 1 - Acknowledgements and thanks.*

Id like to begin with a big thank you to weedhound and sickpup45 who inspired me to experiment with Cannabis Capsules in the first place, and to Opie Yutts who nudged me into writing this step-by-step tutorial for the forums. Cheers guys! 

Secondly, Ive tried to keep this guide as simple as possible, but, as the box says Some assembly is required, and therefore, this guide might not be suitable for everyone. It needs some ingredients to be measured (with a teaspoon), and the purchase of a few essential (and some optional) items.

Where possible, Ill include detailed descriptions of everything you might need, where to get it from and roughly how much it might cost etc. 

To give you an idea of the unit cost (excluding the price of the weed), if you made 1000 capsules (enough for 1 person to remain high for a year!) the cost would be around $51 or £25 for the ingredients (oil/butter and capsules). Thats less than $0.05 cents or £0.03 pence each!

Including the cost of the weed (based on an average price of $15 or £7.50 a gram), youre looking at around $1.30 or £0.65 per capsule (for caps made from hash or kief) or $1.90 or £0.95 pence (for caps made from prime bud). 

Still reading? OK, here goes:

*Heres what well be making.*

The following step-by-step tutorial outlines the tools and techniques needed to convert quantities of bud, hash or keif into tasteless pill capsules that can be swallowed to give a measured dose of potent, active THC to the user.

For simplicity and economy well just be using 1 gram of hash or kief (or, one and a half grams of bud) and making it into 12 cannabis capsules, each containing around 0.08 grams of activated THC. 
As a guide:
1 capsule can be taken by medicinal users for strong pain relief. 
2 capsules will give a regular smoker an intense 4 to 6 hour trip. 
3 capsules (experienced tokers only) a 6 to 8 hour plus wild ride.

To make larger quantities of capsules simply increase the ingredients pro-rata.
i.e. To make 24 pills just double everything, for 48 double everything again and so on.


----------



## smppro (Aug 7, 2009)

????? a little to simple


----------



## mazpot (Aug 11, 2009)

simple but it works man. Im eating some right now. throw me some good rep, thanks.


----------



## Twistedfunk (Aug 11, 2009)

so where is part 2? was there a recipe involved somewhere? your step-by-step guide forgot the steps.

Your tutorial looks like this:

Step 1. have weed

Step 2. ??????????

Step 3. 24 x 2 = 48


----------



## smppro (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL yeah thats what i meant, there is no tutorial.


----------



## smppro (Aug 11, 2009)

did you write this or did you copy from somewhere?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 11, 2009)

mazpot said:


> simple but it works man. Im eating some right now. throw me some good rep, thanks.


 You want rep for what? Try again... And make sure you post correctly.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad to know a person can buy Ghee in a can. I thought you had to find a Red Dot to make it for you.


----------



## Z33TT (Aug 13, 2009)

WTF?..... You didn't even post how the hell you make it. Do I put the weed in the oil and butter? and then what? how much ingredients are used?


----------



## mazpot (Aug 14, 2009)

*The essential cookery &#8216;Equipment&#8217;:  *

*1.* A Slow Cooker . Also known as a &#8216;Crock Pot&#8217; in the States.

*Or:*

A medium sized pan, a mixing bowl and a lid , and some hot water.

*2.* A quantity of size 00 Gelatine Capsules. They can be bought from some pharmacies, health food shops or online in quantities of 100+ .

*3.* A teaspoon (hopefully everyone will have one of these). 

*The essential cookery &#8216;Ingredients&#8217;:*

*Either: * 1 gram of good Hashish (not soap bar). 
*Or: * 1 gram of fine grained &#8216;keif&#8217;.
*Or:* 1.5 grams of good &#8216;Bud&#8217; (no stems, no seeds, or pointy leaves).

*And:* 7 grams (one and a half teaspoons) of Coconut oil or clarified butter*.


*The optional cookery items:*

A capsule holder to help when filling (see part 3).
A syringe or pipette to fill the caps with a measured dose of oil (see part 3).
A set of accurate measuring spoons (see part 3). 


OK, assuming you&#8217;ve got access to a &#8216;crock pot&#8217; (or a least a pan and a mixing bowl), and a little &#8216;weed&#8217;, what else is required?

The other main essential items are the capsules to put your activated mixture in, and (possibly) a few other extras to help in the measuring and filling process, and that&#8217;s it.


----------



## mazpot (Aug 14, 2009)

*The essential items:*

Empty pill capsules come in several sizes, the ones I recommend are 00 sized, as the smaller ones are a little fiddly to make and dont hold much, and the bigger sizes are a little hard to swallow. 
Also, select only the Gelatine variety not the vegetarian ones as they can leak when exposed to fats and oils.
An internet search for *empty 00 gelatine capsules *will no doubt give you a variety of sources. Expect to pay roughly $3.00/£1.50 per 100.

Ideally, youll also need a jar (or tub) of *Coconut oil, or *failing that some *clarified butter (or Ghee *as its called in Asian cookery). If youre struggling to find either, dont panic, its easy to make your own Ghee using ordinary butter (Ill explain further on).

Coconut oil (solid depending on room temperature) can be bought from some health food shops and other specialist food stores. 
Go for the *extra virgin organic coconut oil *if you can find it, as Its one of the safest oils to cook with, contains no trans fats (unhealthy fat), is high in saturated fat, and most importantly is digestion friendly (unlike certain other monounsaturated or polyunsaturated oils) meaning the THC can be absorbed easily by the stomach and liver, and therefore passed into the bloodstream to do its job without loss of potency.
Expect to pay between $7/£3.50 for a 200 gram jar. Enough for around 336 capsules, plus itll keep for years in the fridge. 
__________________


----------



## mazpot (Aug 14, 2009)

In addition, there are some items thatll help in making the capsules easier to measure and fill, but you can get by without them as long as you have a steady hand and some patience. However, for those people who are likely to repeat the process, they are inexpensive to buy and make it much easier and quicker to make regular or larger quantities.

They are: 

*A)* A capsule filler container. The one shown in the picture is a *Cap.M.Quik *model which holds 50 capsules. Expect to pay around $20/£10 for one.
N.B. Make sure it is sized for 00 capsules.
Typically, if you buy one from ebay youll be offered it with the capsules bundled together (usually 400/500) for around $40/£20. 

*B)* A *syringe or pipette*. To siphon off the activated oil and inject into the capsules (the one pictured is a childrens liquid medicine dispenser and holds exactly 1 teaspoon (5 ml).
For sale in most pharmacies for around $2/£1. 

*C)* An *accurate set of measuring spoons *(a nice to have). The ones pictured can be used to scrape exactly the right amount of solidified Coconut oil or clarified butter out of the jar or tub (assuming its straight out of the fridge). Once youve levelled off the spoon, youll have the precise amount, 5 ml (Useful for dosage control). These can be bought from most household or cookery stores for around $5/£2.50.


----------



## mazpot (Aug 14, 2009)

The key to making effective capsules is in the THC extraction process. 
In short, the secret is to expose the bud, keif or hash to prolonged, low heat (simmering) in an oil or butter high in saturated fat* in order to thoroughly break down the structure of the resin heads and allow the THC to &#8216;bind&#8217; to the fat molecules. 
If the temperature is too high, you run the risk of losing potency due to the vaporisation/evaporation of the THC (if the smell is strong, you&#8217;re doing it wrong). Too low, and you won&#8217;t convert the inactive compounds into active, or allow them an opportunity to effectively combine with the oil/butter.

This fat is then added to the capsules, which once swallowed, release the concentrated THC directly into the stomach for maximum absorption into the bloodstream.

*The type of &#8216;short chain fatty acids&#8217; that are found in Coconut oil and Ghee (clarified butter) are excellent conductors of THC, and much easier for the human digestive system to metabolise. Therefore, where possible, go for an oil or butter high in saturated fats rather than monounsaturated or polyunsaturated. Although they&#8217;ll still work, much of the potency will be lost, requiring much greater amounts of weed to eaten in order to achieve similar results. As coconut oil is far cheaper than good weed, you&#8217;re better off investing in a jar. 
N.B. 1 gram of weed in a firecracker is good for only one hit, 1 gram in this capsule form is good for about 12. 


For a more detailed explanation of how to make Canna-butter and the science and techniques involved, check out my other Cannabis cooking thread:



To make the capsules we&#8217;ll be following the exact same procedures, but *using smaller amounts of oil/butter*.


----------



## mazpot (Aug 14, 2009)

I usually recommend using &#8216;hashish&#8217; or &#8216;kief&#8217; over &#8216;Bud&#8217; when cooking, because it is a quicker and simpler process of conversion, and the effects are (slightly) more predictable. However, if you only have access to &#8216;Grass&#8217; don&#8217;t worry, you can still make them just as easily using the following method.

*Grass method: *

_Due to the difference in THC strength, you&#8217;ll need to use 1.5 grams of good quality well cured bud in order to match the potency of 1 gram of hash or kief. Firstly, remove any stems, seeds or obvious leaf material* then grind to as small a grain (powder) as you can manage, then just follow the rest of the steps as detailed below. _


*The Canna-oil Method: If using a Slow Cooker (Crock pot).*

The beauty of slow cookers is you can pretty much switch them on and forget about them.
Typically, a slow cooker will have 2 or 3 settings (low, medium and high).
Due to the size of these &#8216;cookers&#8217; I recommend placing your oil/butter in a much smaller &#8216;oven-proof&#8217; container otherwise it&#8217;ll just make a thin coating on the bottom of your pan.
In my case I use an eggcup (or a coffee cup when making larger quantities) the shape makes it easier to &#8216;siphon&#8217; off the oil and to scrape out the residue.

Simply set the cooker to &#8216;low&#8217; (around 80/90 degrees centigrade), add the ghee/oil and then the hash/kief or bud and leave to slowly simmer for the required time.

1 hour for hash.
1 and half hours for kief.
2 hours for bud. 


*The Canna-oil Method: If using a Pan and Mixing Bowl*

Pour around three inches of boiling water into your cooking pan, then sit the mixing bowl in the water so that it&#8217;s floating just off the bottom (very important), add the oil or Ghee (clarified butter) to the mixing bowl and let it melt, then add your hashish, kief or powdered bud and dissolve slowly while keeping the lid on and the boiling water just barely simmering beneath. 

*N.B.* _Floating the mixing bowl in the water and keeping the lid on prevents &#8216;burning off&#8217; the THC which evaporates/vaporises at high temperatures (around 140 centigrade plus). The boiling water keeps the butter/oil at the perfect temperature of around 100 degrees centigrade (boiling point) to slowly &#8216;wring&#8217; out every last molecule of &#8216;spacey goodness&#8217;!._


----------



## mazpot (Aug 14, 2009)

Now that youve made your concentrated THC saturated oil/butter you need to get it into your capsules.

Firstly, wait for the oil to cool down a little otherwise you run the risk of melting the capsules. 
Both the coconut oil and Ghee will remain liquid around the 24 degrees centigrade mark for quite a while, therefore its easier to add the oil while its still in this form assuming you have something to draw up the liquid like a childrens medicinal syringe, pipette or similar.
Just add it in equal measures to the capsules.

Once youve added even amounts of the oil to your caps youll need to scrape out and add the residue. Ive found that the handle of a teaspoon or coffee stirrer is ideal for this process, however if you want to take it to another level you can always purchase a laboratory spatula or spoon like the ones in the picture.

*N.B.* _Depending on whether you used hash/kief or ground bud will dictate how easy this process is. For example hash and kief will be mostly oil with a small residue at the bottom, while ground bud will be more like a paste, and as such hard to draw up in a syringe.
In this case (or if you dont have a syringe), you may want to pour the oil/butter onto a small plate and then put it in the fridge until it sets. Later, using the tip of a sharp knife, cut the butter into twelve equally sized pieces and poke them into the capsules using a chopstick/match etc. _


----------



## mazpot (Aug 14, 2009)

If using bud, remember no stems, no seeds or pointed leaves. 
Anyone whos grown and studied their plant under a x30 jewellers loupe will be able to describe the microscopic thorns that the pointed leaves are covered in. Even when finely ground, some of these thorns can survive and irritate the stomach lining. 

Also (contrary to most advice given about eating cannabis), I *dont *recommend you take cannabis capsules on a completely empty stomach. Remember, normally when you eat a firecracker or space cake your eating weed that is bound to (and diluted in) some form of food. Therefore by eating something like: a slice of toast, a sandwich or a packet of crisps beforehand, youre preparing your stomach to digest food and thereby activating the gastric juices which will break down your capsules quickly and efficiently.


----------



## mazpot (Aug 14, 2009)

	The ultimate stealth medication.
	Highly concentrated form of THC
	Requires only very small amounts of bud.
	Great for stealth cooking as the low heat creates virtually no smell.
	Extremely potent due to the type of saturated fats used.
	Simpler to make and keep than a firecracker.
	Incredibly cheap
	Theyll blow your tits off  Guaranteed! 


N.B: Effects will start to kick in after about an hour and a half, and last for around six to eight hours (depending on how many you took). Should you begin to feel overwhelmed you can shorten the trip and reduce its effects by eating sugary foods, or drinking fruit juices rich in vitamin C. 


For those people who give it a try, Id love to hear how you get on. 
Hopefully, you can keep this thread alive by posting up your experiences so everyone will get a chance to see them. 
Oh yes, and it took me a while to write all this up, so a sticky or any rep donations gratefully accepted lol.


----------



## mazpot (Aug 14, 2009)

I just realised I forgot to mention the obvious:

Coconut oil is actually quite good for you, and 'no smoke' means they're a healthier option!

By the way, one of my friends who regularly tokes and makes firecrackers, tried just one of these capsules recently, thinking he would be 'tolerant' to the effects.
While watching TV in my cinema room, he became so high he had to lie on the floor with his eyes shut because he was convinced he was being 'sucked' into the picture! lol
So take it easy at first if give them a try.


----------



## mazpot (Aug 14, 2009)

It's only liquid when warm, once its been in the fridge it turns back into a solid form of butter (just more concentrated in saturated fat).

7 grams, is roughly one and a half teaspoons. Add a gram of hash or kief (or one and a half grams of bud) and you'll have exactly the right amount of THC enriched butter/oil for 12 capsules.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mazpot (Aug 14, 2009)

heres some pics


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Mazpot you earned heavy +reps.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 15, 2009)

lovely tutorial.,., a step by step guide,cant go wrong with that


----------



## 2stroke (Aug 15, 2009)

man thats one mad guide i would love to make them one day, lol dont think ill be asking around for caps and capfiller where i live lol but ill do it by hand. if ya could go more into the *The Canna-oil *extraction method it would be unreal. Might read up on it more lol these would be nuts to try


----------



## guest420 (Aug 22, 2009)

this is bad ass, you could put all the caps into a bottle of asprin and you wouldnt even know its MJ, very stealthy. i like it

i wonder if my pharm sells these caps haha

thanks for the thread


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Any health store sells clear capsules. Size OO or O They have a machine to set the capsules in and then you pour in oil then cap them, easy.


----------



## neef (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm gonna try making them tomorrow. hopefully it work i will post my results.


----------



## mazpot (Aug 24, 2009)

good luck man!


----------



## hayzeheven (Aug 24, 2009)

gotta say mazpot, looks great.. quick question tho, i have a large crockpot, witht he three obvious settings, but when i purchased this (for food lol) it had came with a small, probably 7 or 8 oz mini crockpot with only one setting... ON.. lol im guessing this is just a warmer, or something for fondue, would this work? i cant tell how hot its gets.. any ideas? cuz i am going to go make 1,000,000 of these if so lol


----------



## mazpot (Aug 25, 2009)

The little one might work for the job. I have a 2 gallon pot with only low and high setting but its 15 years old. I put mine on low because it might keep the THC potent a little higher then doing it faster with the hottest setting. yeah the little one might work then. 7-8 oz is a little small though to make a lot of them lol


----------



## hayzeheven (Aug 25, 2009)

fuck u lol it was ajoke.. i wish i could make 1,000 it would be horrible.. i would be selling them for $10 a pil.. lmao n a gram of kief will yeild about 12? fuck me.. thats cake if the kids around here like em, as long as u say u get dead couch lock disease with 2 or 3, i'm down for the experiment! thanks again +rep for that one!


----------



## heathaa (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah you gotta tell us how to make it if you want rep thats useless information untill we get a recipe


----------



## hayzeheven (Aug 25, 2009)

heathaa said:


> yeah you gotta tell us how to make it if you want rep thats useless information untill we get a recipe


not to be an asshole heathaa, but there is an entire step-by-step guide in here.. wut the shit r u talkin about?lol


----------



## mikeb4370 (Aug 26, 2009)

what about the ghee? tell me how to produce that please!


----------



## mazpot (Aug 27, 2009)

mikeb4370 said:


> what about the ghee? tell me how to produce that please!


this is where I learned http://www.aayisrecipes.com/2007/05/14/how-to-make-ghee/


----------



## skulls.veritas (Aug 27, 2009)

Its a nice thread/guide, but its just a copy from cannabis (dot) com's forum. Even the whole part about looking at a leaf under a jeweler's microscope was copied over. Flameon and weedhound posted guides at the very least a year before this 

It does work well though, I'd recommend you use a candy thermometer or something similar to watch temperatures. 

Also, some people have gotten better results "decarboxylizing" the ground up ganja before cooking it in the oil. Basically they cook it for ~5 minutes around 300 degrees fahrenheit, or until it looks slightly browned.

Another cooking technique people have found useful is cooking for extended hours. One user even reported cooking up to 16 hours, and he swears it helps potentiate the pills.

The biggest thing you gotta remember, and be aware of, is you're first time cooking probably won't be the best. It takes a lot of cooking and experimentation to get the full experience from these pills


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 27, 2009)

how much do you think one of those capsules would sell for ?


----------



## mazpot (Aug 27, 2009)

skulls.veritas said:


> Its a nice thread/guide, but its just a copy from cannabis (dot) com's forum. Even the whole part about looking at a leaf under a jeweler's microscope was copied over. Flameon and weedhound posted guides at the very least a year before this
> 
> It does work well though, I'd recommend you use a candy thermometer or something similar to watch temperatures.
> 
> ...



This is Flameon and I don't use that site anymore.


----------



## smppro (Aug 28, 2009)

mazpot said:


> This is Flameon and I don't use that site anymore.


lol pwnd


----------



## dr0 SmOkA (Aug 28, 2009)

whoa.....

haha taking pot pills would be wayyyy better than smokin a blunt lmao

no smell, no paraphernalia, and easy to carry around hahaha


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for this....

very interesting.


----------



## dr0 SmOkA (Aug 30, 2009)

so who else has tried this?

anyone?

i'd love to hear if they worked for anyone else


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 30, 2009)

dr0 SmOkA said:


> so who else has tried this?
> 
> anyone?
> 
> i'd love to hear if they worked for anyone else


same here... i'm quite curious


----------



## vh13 (Aug 30, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> how much do you think one of those capsules would sell for ?


Or better yet, how much to buy some. 

+rep for sharing, yay!


----------



## mazpot (Aug 30, 2009)

If your American then one pill for $1.30 to maybe 5 bucks if you want to be an asshole. Why are you asking I thought I put that in my thread?


----------



## dr0 SmOkA (Aug 31, 2009)

mazpot said:


> If your American then one pill for $1.30 to maybe 5 bucks if you want to be an asshole. Why are you asking I thought I put that in my thread?


cause people dont read threads, they just scan for information 

by the way, i give you +rep


----------



## mazpot (Aug 31, 2009)

dr0 SmOkA said:


> cause people dont read threads, they just scan for information
> 
> by the way, i give you +rep



lol thanks man


----------



## bloatedcraig (Aug 31, 2009)

I thought that if you used a slow cooker that it is better to leave it on for longer, read somewhere that people leave them on for 14 to 18 hours so that they get every last bit. And 1.5 gram of bud seem a little on the small side for loads of caps.

+rep any way.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Aug 31, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> same here... i'm quite curious


I have been making them for a couple months now, with mixed results. My pills seem more potent if I don't strain the weed out of the oil. But if I don't strain then it's a lot harder to evenly fill the caps, and sometimes they are very difficult to close. My next batch I intend to grind the weed to a very fine powder(I had been grinding it only about as well as I would to roll a joint). I am hoping that will make it easier to fill the empty capsules, without having to strain out the weed.

One question has been bothering me for a while, and I have not seen a good answer for it. Most cannabutter/oil recipes call for a very long (12hr+) simmer at low temperatures. But most capsule recipes seem to call for <2hrs of simmering. Any ideas as to why there is such a big difference?


----------



## poopmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

HowardWCampbell, you answered a question I had. I was wondering if I was supposed to strain the herb out after cooking with the oil or keep it in. I'm glad that someone else has already tried it and experimented both ways with leaving it in and taking it out. You were able to use a syringe to fill the capsiles?


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Sep 1, 2009)

poopmaster said:


> You were able to use a syringe to fill the capsiles?


Yeah, if I strain the weed out it is easy to fill the capsules with a syringe. 

I just made a small batch today, without straining the weed. It was kind of messy, but hopefully the potency is better than my last batch.


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 1, 2009)

somebody please make a gatdamn video already


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 1, 2009)

use everclear
[youtube]iB9rgGrAomY[/youtube] [youtube]M0aSr4buihA[/youtube]
[youtube]a4HLLgVN_xk[/youtube] [youtube]KpNZ9ImmqfQ[/youtube]


----------



## DubRules (Sep 3, 2009)

you all are making this way too complicated. 
if you go through the hemp and cannabis foundation (thcf) to get your medical license, they give you a recipe for making activated thc capsules. it is way easier and just as effective.

*overview:*
the idea here is that thc and other cannabinols are more active when heated up. i totally back this idea after making these caps. 

*supplies:*
cannabis flowers
capsules and packing kit from capmquick.com. 
pyrex baking dish 
coffee grinder
oven

*procedure*:
1. reduce cannabis to as fine a powder as you can with the coffee grinder.
2. preheat oven to 220 degrees fahrenheit. temp is very important as too little heat will do nothing and too much will vaporise your product. allow oven temp to stabilize before using.
3. spread ground cannabis evenly over bottom of baking dish. you want the thinnest layer possible.
4. after oven temp is stabilized, put in baking dish and bake at 220F for 20 minutes.
5. allow product to cool and then pack into capsules. 

its super easy and they are so much fun. they make a great sleep aid if you use a heavy indica.

i can usually get about .8g of cannabis in a cap. to determine weight, i weigh an empty cap and then weigh the full ones and note the difference. 

if you have any questions, pm me. i have an actual copy of the recipe if you want a longer version. 
.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Sep 4, 2009)

DubRules said:


> you all are making this way too complicated.
> if you go through the hemp and cannabis foundation (thcf) to get your medical license, they give you a recipe for making activated thc capsules. it is way easier and just as effective.
> 
> *overview:*
> ...


Don't you need some sort of fat for the thc to bind to?


----------



## bloatedcraig (Sep 4, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> Don't you need some sort of fat for the thc to bind to?


Yes you do. Not sure what sticking bud in the oven is going to do apart from stink the kitchen out and vapourise a bit of THC off the bud.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Sep 4, 2009)

bloatedcraig said:


> Yes you do. Not sure what sticking bud in the oven is going to do apart from stink the kitchen out and vapourise a bit of THC off the bud.


Pre-cooking the bud by itself in the oven is an essential step of tincture making, with 325F for 5 minutes being most commonly used. Something to do with converting an inactive form of thc (thca?) to the more active form (thcv?). The process is called decarboxlation. I'm sure I butchered the spelling, but you will see this process discussed quite a bit in many tincture threads.

But I have never heard of a thc pill recipe that did not call for some type of oil.


On a semi-related note, I made 25 pills earlier this week. I cooked the bud and the oil @180F for about 4 hours. I then cooled it until the oil turned solid and cut chunks off of it. Those chunks I formed into little balls and shoved them down into the pill capsule. Three of them get me nicely buzzed. 

But for some reason I still get higher, with less weed when using an alcohol based tincture. I am wondering if I were to evaporate out all of the alcohol from a tincture, then mix what is left into some coconut oil and make capsules from those, would I get as high as I do from a tincture. I just don't like alcohol, that's why I am putting so much effort into getting these pills right. Any ideas or suggestions are always appreciated.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

native american tincture uses glycerin and 5 days @ 105F .... but since having seen that I have read that the 178F temp (which includes the 80-90C range provided) is an important threshold to maintain. I think the temp and its effectiveness is quite particular to the plant and oils intended to extract. Some people have tried the "low heat-slow" process with limited results. This one seems to have some teeth. I do believe I'm be giving this a try once the poundage of buddage is sufficient to ... well .... Play a little.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Sep 4, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> Pre-cooking the bud by itself in the oven is an essential step of tincture making, with 325F for 5 minutes being most commonly used. Something to do with converting an inactive form of thc (thca?) to the more active form (thcv?). The process is called decarboxlation..


Well i didn't no that, appologies for the last comment


----------



## djova (Sep 4, 2009)

These capsules are an amazing idea! They're a much more efficient way of getting high than smoking.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> *native american tincture uses glycerin and 5 days @ 105F* .... but since having seen that I have read that the 178F temp (which includes the 80-90C range provided) is an important threshold to maintain. I think the temp and its effectiveness is quite particular to the plant and oils intended to extract. Some people have tried the "low heat-slow" process with limited results. This one seems to have some teeth. I do believe I'm be giving this a try once the poundage of buddage is sufficient to ... well .... Play a little.


Never heard of the 5 days at 105F method, everything I've seen on glycerine calls for 6-8 weeks of soaking. If I can figure out some way to keep it @ a steady 105 I may try a small batch of that.

One thing I noticed with my last batch of pills is that they make me less sleepy, but more stoned, than most of my other attempts. That makes me think I may have been burning off some thc during my first few extractions when I was doing 295F for 45 minutes. There are too many variables for me to draw any definitive conclusions yet. But I am also starting to think there is something to the 80-90C temp range.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks for your thoughts. I too recall reference to the longer time frame "soaking". Those that I have heard trying that had limited results. The "slow cooking" was in my mind as solution to improving that process. Anotehr post in another thread discussed the importance of the 178F. and the determination of that temp can from MANY trials and error efforts.

My original interest when re-familiarizing myself with the mj world was to make a tincture. There's an older thread on here entitled THC Drops I think that has a lot of other background as well. I will be sure to provide whatever updates and feedback I can when I can. Walk on!!~~



HowardWCampbell said:


> Never heard of the 5 days at 105F method, everything I've seen on glycerine calls for 6-8 weeks of soaking. If I can figure out some way to keep it @ a steady 105 I may try a small batch of that.
> 
> One thing I noticed with my last batch of pills is that they make me less sleepy, but more stoned, than most of my other attempts. That makes me think I may have been burning off some thc during my first few extractions when I was doing 295F for 45 minutes. There are too many variables for me to draw any definitive conclusions yet. But I am also starting to think there is something to the 80-90C temp range.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 4, 2009)

Interesting thread, I think I will try this with coconut oil and hash oil. I added hash oil to my last batch of brownies and they lasted a lot longer than regular bud brownies.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

years and years and years ago when I was swimming in honey oil ... I used to take drops of honey oil pure and simple and drop it into gelatin caps and swallow them. Single caps with several individual drops from a safety pin was great for a 4-6 tremendous body stone .... I believe the cooking-heating have an enhancing effect to the potency though.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> My original interest when re-familiarizing myself with the mj world was to make a tincture. There's an older thread on here entitled THC Drops I think that has a lot of other background as well. I will be sure to provide whatever updates and feedback I can when I can. Walk on!!~~


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/17359-how-make-thc-drops.html

I'm guessing this is the thread. Looks like I will be up late tonight reading.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

yupper, that's the one ... we got into quite a discussion some time ago .... the info in this thread is a great continuation .... torch it and read along !!~~~~~


----------



## vh13 (Sep 18, 2009)

To my last question, I meant how much to buy some of your recipe from someone else, a sale price.

I'm getting sick of smoking so I'm killing some leftovers. Considered trying an alcohol tincture but gonna try something close to this recipe, here's what I got goin on:

27g clarified butter
2.1g hash (gumby)
1g fine weed

baking in small glass condiment jar at around 180f for 3-4 hours

still need to hunt down gel caps, they're a bitch to find for some reason.

will test the results either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Sep 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks for your thoughts. I too recall reference to the longer time frame "soaking". Those that I have heard trying that had limited results. The "slow cooking" was in my mind as solution to improving that process. *Anotehr post in another thread discussed the importance of the 178F*. and the determination of that temp can from MANY trials and error efforts.
> 
> My original interest when re-familiarizing myself with the mj world was to make a tincture. There's an older thread on here entitled THC Drops I think that has a lot of other background as well. I will be sure to provide whatever updates and feedback I can when I can. Walk on!!~~


The other day I got to thinking about this 178F idea. My tinctures have all been MUCH more potent than any of my attempts at oil based extraction. I always use the double boiler stovetop process with my tinctures. 

I know alcohol boils ~170F. I don't know why I never connected the dots before, but maybe my alcohol extraction is more effective because of the temperature I use for the extraction, not because the alcohol is more easily absorbed by my body than the oil.

My next attempt at oil extraction I will put it in the oven for a few hours @ 175F and see how that does...If I don't have any success with that I may just give up on oil entirely.


----------



## bitrate (Oct 10, 2009)

I just tried this recipe and I have to say that I'm less than happy with it. I think that I may have used too much coconut oil because my caps are not very potent.

I dashed the advice that 1.5 tsp to 1.5 g bud is a good idea and ended up using almost a quarter of the jar I purchased. 

Oh well, just a quarter of weed down the drain  .

Also, whenever I burp... I smell coconuts.


----------

